
Awesome Ideas - revskill
https://github.com/checkraiser/awesome-ideas
======
dugword
This has almost no content, what is the purpose?

~~~
revskill
This is the start. I just hope there is a place where idea from someone could
be implemented by the someone else. Yes, we turned idea into reality. Is it
awesome ?

~~~
kwikiel
It could be awesome idea but most people will be happy to rather see some
already seeded ideas database. So think about at least 100 different things
and put it there now

~~~
revskill
It's my going on process. Thank you for attention !

